# Sincere advice sought



## daz1969 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi,
I have been offered a role in Dubai on a local hire rather than an expat package. The company is very good and well known and are offering in the region of aed 32,000 a month. I have 4 children of school age. Question is will this be enough to survive out in Dubai i.e rent, car, school fees etc
The second scenario is my wife is a qualified and experienced primary teacher. We would rather she did not work but if she did have to work are there any benefits the schools offer i.e reduction of fees etc.
Any advice will be much apporeciated
Thank You


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

In short - if you have to pay for school fees for four children yourself, and rent for a household of six people, then I would say no. Look at the Schools thread for an idea about the costs.

I have also corrected the title 
-


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Elphaba is right about that. You need to negotiate school expenses as well as housing, utilities,and transportation.
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I would say the best thing to negotiate is the kids school fees, it'll be more than the housing... AED45k/kid/year.....


----------



## daz1969 (Jul 11, 2010)

*plan of action*

I plan on coming to dubai on my own for the first year after which family will join me. Looks like the wife will have to get a job then. As asked earlier do school teachers get any benefits from the schools they teach in.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

daz1969 said:


> do school teachers get any benefits from the schools they teach in.



Schools are private so a position (and benefits) will be negotiated like any other private sector worker.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

daz1969 said:


> I plan on coming to dubai on my own for the first year after which family will join me. Looks like the wife will have to get a job then. As asked earlier do school teachers get any benefits from the schools they teach in.


Sometimes, but unlikely to be much of a discount overall. Sincerely, if your employer is not covering school fees, or you have a much higher salary the school costs are going to be a killer. All in they are likely to be close to AED 200k a year. Rent & utilities etc will be similar. That's AED 400k before you start, most of which is payable up front.

Your whole salary will be taken up in school fees and rent. Please take the honest advice given here and accept that this is a non-starter.

-


----------



## petridg (Jul 16, 2010)

Biggest expense here is housing, so if they are covering then you can cross this one out. Second biggest expense is school for the kids, which can take up 2 monthly salaries per kid, so that would be be a problem. Cars are cheap and I would assume that if your wife is a teacher that you will get a significant break on the school fees if not free. However, keep in mind that there is no option of sending your kids to public school and private school, the later is your only choice. If school fees are covered then you are in good shape to live with 32k per month and even save a bit.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

I agree with Elphaba, it's a non-starter.

Just about your entire salary will go on school fees/additional costs plus the rent/utilities. Then there's transport, food, clothing...you'd just about get by and save nothing. You need an expat package that includes at the very least accommodation or a good accommodation allowance. And school fees on top if you can negotiate it. Otherwise, don't take the job.

Your wife may get a job but generally speaking teachers are not well paid, and it's open to negotiation with the employer whether staff get a discount on their kids' school fees. I'm guessing that it would only apply to the specific school anyway, and with four kids you'd presumably be using more than one school for them.


----------



## davejac (Jun 14, 2011)

You will struggle, education fees, housing...... cost of living....should I go on, its not a tax free country when you weigh it all up. Think very carefully and do your research.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

This thread is a year old


----------

